# A little story i've been writing - need honest opinions!



## specopsangheili (Jun 6, 2008)

http://sonicspirit.b1.jcink.com/index.php?showtopic=66

I've been writing a story in installments in this thread, it's a gift for my lil sis, if that thread is hard to read through I got a more dull but easier place to read it : http://neomobius.muux.org/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=62



What the story is basically about is a marksmen anthro hedgehog who has to assasinate an extremist after he causes the deaths of 3 highly important people in the city she lives in.

It's not finished yet and has about 4900 words in so far so hopefully you'll enjoy it


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 12, 2008)

I have sneaking suspicion there is already a thread for this kind of thing...


----------



## specopsangheili (Jun 14, 2008)

There is? Do youhave a link? And if so sorry >.<


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 14, 2008)

It's the critique thread, It's just buried in a pile of the sorry decomposing and fly infested remains of a thousand pointless stickies. I'm sure you'll find it. I'd do a critique for you but I have no ware near the sufficient experience.


----------



## Poetigress (Jun 14, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=14238


----------

